# Bandsaw Recomendations??



## maclupton (Jan 6, 2013)

Looking to pick up a decent bandsaw. Not a table top one, something that isnt too ridiculously expensive, but not a cheap fisher price one either. I need at least 6" clearance on the cut. What do you recommend.?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 6, 2013)

William- I see you gotten no answers- probably because no one wants to say most benchtops are gutless and probably could not cut 6". What you might want to do is watch craigslist for a good 14" used. You can always try searchtempest for a more specific search also.


----------



## drycreek (Jan 6, 2013)

Well I,ll have to say mikes right most of the bench tops I've tried just don't cut it. More trouble than they are worth. I know I'll get hammered for that but that's JMO.


----------



## maclupton (Jan 6, 2013)

My mistake. NOT a table top. Im looking at the Jet 10" right now.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 7, 2013)

I bought my son a Used(virtually new) 10 inch delta for $40. he uses it to cut plywood templates- he likes it.


----------



## waterboy12 (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a small 9 inch delta that I picked up for a song. It's no good for cutting thick stock but with a 1/4" blade it does pretty good with scroll type work.


----------



## EricJS (Jan 7, 2013)

William,

If you have the time to hunt (local papers, craigslist, etc), the best choice would be an older used one.

If not, the 14" Rikon Model 10-325 is very hard to beat for its price, assuming it's in your price range.

Hope you find a great deal!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 7, 2013)

I'm with the others on look for a used delta or jet 14", it's a saw you will grow into and not out of. I got mine for $300 with a riser block and a large delta acc fence, it's also an enclosed cabinet type. I've seen them for less and more. Craigslist is a good bet, but if you see one get in your car and go! They don't last long.


----------



## SENC (Feb 8, 2013)

EricJS said:


> William,
> 
> If you have the time to hunt (local papers, craigslist, etc), the best choice would be an older used one.
> 
> ...



I have this saw and agree with Eric - a solid saw that performs very well. Didn't know how bad my benchtop was until I replaced it with this saw. Not a Laguna nor a huge saw, but handles smaller resaws fine and perfect for medium duty home shop use. Not cheap, but fair-priced for what you get.


----------

